# ESTA - help required



## crys (Feb 20, 2009)

sorry guys have trawled the net and cant find the answer to this question, possibly someone ehre may be able to help?

I have recently been to NYC (2 weeks ago) and in 3 weeks, am travelling to Brazil via Houston. Do i need to submit another ESTA application or does my last one cover me? im sure i read somewhere that the ESTA is valid for 2 years but is it only for one trip?

Many thanks
Crystal


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes, it's valid for 2 years form when you applied for it so you should be good to go with your current one.


----------



## crys (Feb 20, 2009)

so even though its a different trip, i dont need to apply again?


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Yup, exactly. You can use it as many times as you like during the 2 year period.

Have a look here:
https://esta.cbp.dhs.gov/esta/WebHelp/ESTA_Screen-Level_Online_Help_1.htm#TA5


----------



## crys (Feb 20, 2009)

thanks thats a great help!


----------

